# change LCD density on JB



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

has anyone had any luck changing the LCD DPI Density on JB? it worked great using LCD Density modder pro on android 4.0 but not on JB. i havent tried a manual change of the build.prop file but that is what the app does anyway so yeah.. any ideas?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I believe you can change it in build.prop, but that will probably break market.

Slim bean rom uses a lower dpi with working market, check it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29615-Boot-loop-on-LCD-Density-Modifier-change

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Changing it to either 240 or 160 in build.prop shouldn't break the play store.


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Changing it to either 240 or 160 in build.prop shouldn't break the play store.


This. 
I always run 240. Market always works, as do apps, because it's a standard density (hdpi). 160 is standard too (mdpi).

Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

weird.. using the lcd density modder program i set it to 280 which is what i used on aokp and ics and never had problems. from what i understaood the program was just changing the build.prop file for me... the nice thing was being able to use dpis like 280 and then use the market fixer it had included in the app to get access to all the market. i guess ill switch to to 240 for now manually but that sucks because 240 is too small.. 280 was just right!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

I did get this to work (kind of). You can use [Density Changer] to change the DPI, reboot, then open LCD Modder and download/apply the play store fix. 
Not sure why my JB ROMs don't like it when LCD Modder changes the dpi, but this works for me. 
Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------

